# 3 acre House in St Louis county, now on the market, link



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/11735-Eckert-Ln_Saint-Louis_MO_63138_M76843-34654

If you want anymore details, please read my other thread.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-living-forums/real-estate/542605-3-bed-1-bath-ranch-3-3-acre-end-st-louis-county-mo.html

Have a nice day,
Brian


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

FYI we have a showing, Friday night, on Saturday and two on Monday, might go quickly.


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

wow, we have 6 showings today. Might be a good time to sell.


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

we have two offers. last chance.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Good for you!

Mon


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

Sold, to someone on here!


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

Sold to a nice couple from California. He is originally from the area. 

What a great resource this website has been. Had over 1,000 views between my two post. Not sure how many people were interested, but the 3 bids we got were from out of state, so guessing they came from here, I know the people who bought it found it on here, they told me. If you are thinking about selling your homestead, list it on here for sure.

I am moving to Florida to rent a tiny house, with a tiny yard and spend my free time with my toes in the sand.

Don't know how people can have real jobs and be farmers, hell I don't even know how you can be farmers. I thought I was going to live here forever, our closing date will be two days and two years after we moved in. Too much work.

I will be thanking every farmer I meet for the rest of my life, you guys do great work, with to few thanks yous. Thank you Thank you Thank you.

Have a nice day,
Brian


----------

